# GDR - Goldstar Resources



## imajica (29 September 2006)

Goldstar Resources hits huge Gold intercept 

watch this one 



Tuesday, 26 September 2006

EXPLORER Goldstar Resources has struck "one of the highest grade individual intersections ever reported in the modern era of Walhalla", following an intersection of 0.35m grading at 5604 grams per tonne at the Victorian project.



Goldstar drilling at its Walhalla gold project in Victoria. 

The hole returning the high grade was from a downhole depth of 280m and is part of an overall quartz reef intercept of 1.55m. Assays for the remainder of the intercept are expected from the laboratory soon. 

Goldstar said while the high grade was "not representative of the average grade of the quartz reef, the intercept highlights the high-grade nature but nuggetty style of gold mineralisation within the Walhalla Field".

The result is part of an ongoing drilling program at the Eureka Dyke Bulge at the Walhalla, and the company has confirmed a 16% expansion to the reef system and has added at least one additional reef.

The reefs within Eureka extend to a vertical depth of 350m and Goldstar said they will be further expanded "with additional drilling given that the dyke remains open at depth". 

In total, the latest drilling result gives Goldstar nine potentially high-grade quartz reefs at Eureka. 

The company is scheduled to start underground activities soon as part of the Eureka bulk sampling program, and will provide crucial information on the average grade and mining characteristics of the quartz reefs.


----------



## hypnotic (29 September 2006)

I am definitely watching this one. It has rien from 0.34 cents from the beginning of this month to 0.53 cents now. A good 55% increase within the month. 

The following is some information from wise-owl.

Would be good if someone could do a technical analysis on this along with a chart.

Financial Performance
As with any exploration company Goldstar spends most of its money on exploration. Last year $3.6 million was spent on exploration and the net operating cashflow was a negative $4.2 million. Cash level is currently $8.5 million of which $5.2 million has been earmarked for the Eureka bulk sampling program. Recent mining results have uncovered high grades of gold including 66g/t and 211g/t

Growth Story
Goldstar is focused on exploring the Walhalla Gold Project which has an estimated resource base of more than 3.5 million ounces. Recent drilling within the project has unveiled high grade gold with initial results seeing grades up to 211.85g/t and 66g/t. This has also revealed numerous new Greenfield dyke base-style targets. 

The company is currently focused on a scoping study within this project on the Eureka proprietary. Goldstar has committed $5.2 million to this bulk sampling program at Eureka which will be financed from current cash reserves. 80% of this outlay will not be a sunk cost and will be used for infrastructure and mining in the future. Underground mining is scheduled this year with production possible from mid 2007. The gold grade from the bulk sampling along with other key information will be used for the feasibility study which is expected to begin this year. 

Based on the information to date, Goldstar estimates that, within a 1km radius of Eureka/Walhalla Proprietary, it has only drilled 10-15% of the dyke bulge targets generated from the re-processing of the geophysical data. This represents a very exciting opportunity for the Company, particularly as there is no known historic mining activity associated with any of the newly identified targets.

Hypnotic


----------



## nowego (29 September 2006)

I have been watching and buying/selling in this one for just over a year now and  it has had some good ups and downs.  The resistance point seems to be $0.50, which it has hit again now.  It will be interesting to see if it breaks through on a sustained basis or falls away again like it did during May.


----------



## hypnotic (29 September 2006)

nowego said:
			
		

> I have been watching and buying/selling in this one for just over a year now and  it has had some good ups and downs.  The resistance point seems to be $0.50, which it has hit again now.  It will be interesting to see if it breaks through on a sustained basis or falls away again like it did during May.




It sure looks like resistance at 50 cent level for this stockbut looks like it has broken through this barrier now

Also looks like the sp is at its all time high now. Hopefully after some consolidation at this level 50 cents, we will see some more good upward movement. 

Hypnotic

Please do your own research before buying into the stock!


----------



## hypnotic (2 October 2006)

Great jump in price today.  a 10.53% increase with no news. and broken through to all time high.

There is a big gap between the buyers and sellers also.

buyers at 0.625 and sellers at 0.660

Also the sellers are thinning right out...  only a few sellers until 0.700

anyone have any thoughts on this one???

Hypnotic


----------



## Brasidas (31 October 2006)

Great story on Minesite written after a site visit.

Goldstar’s Walhalla Gold Project Is One Of Australia’s Best Kept Secrets 

   By  Our Man in Oz

Travelling to Walhalla has never been easy, either as a Norse warrior, or an Australian prospector. The warrior was obliged to die before being carried off to his Walhalla, the great hall of Odin, on the back of a Valkyrie, preferably one with blond pig-tails, big blue eyes, and answering to the name of Brunhilde, or something similar. The Aussie digger of the mid-to-late 19th century had a harder trip, largely because at his Walhalla there were very few Valkyries, and the trip was generally along a narrow creek-bed, or up  near-vertical hills as he rummaged for gold in the rugged country of Victoria’s Gippsland region.  .. more ..

http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3897


----------



## hypnotic (1 November 2006)

Great news from GDR today,

Tubal Cain Dyke bulge results upgrade.

They received a significant increase in the quantified tonnage of high-grade quartz reef material.

this is approximately 200m strike length 180m wide and 600m deep. With grades of

0.95m @ 27.04g/t including 0.40m @ 62.79g/t
1.30m @ 23.30g/t including 0.35m @ 66g/t
0.70m @ 15.97g/t including 0.35m @ 31.11g/t
4.35m @ 21.07g/t including 0.35m @ 211.85g/t

It has risen from 0.35cents from sept to now 0.74cents with great findings.


----------



## thestorm (2 November 2006)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> Great news from GDR today,
> 
> Tubal Cain Dyke bulge results upgrade.
> 
> ...




I don't know how you can seriously call this great news. The company won't even be able to mine any of this gold resource they claim to have because it's too far underground and the conditions are too dangerous. Do you seriously think they would risk another Beaconsfield Mine disaster?!

I don't think so. Move onto another stock before you get seriously burnt


----------



## deadone (11 November 2006)

at 1st i was very annoyed that the company did not give us a chance to buy into the new placement of shares then i considered the way andrew king has got the company to where it is in such a short time plus the fact that the new shares won't be as cheap as they would have been thanks to the large share price increase since the announcement.
the directors have been doing the correct thing till now, so sit back and reap the rewards.
$ 1.00 by the end of janaury 2007.


----------



## lansing (15 January 2007)

deadone said:
			
		

> a
> $ 1.00 by the end of janaury 2007.




hmmm your confidence is really unfounded in this case.

Looks like no-one is interested in this share anymore. Wonder why!


----------



## Jrowl (16 January 2007)

It's probably because they will have to do a placement soon (where else is a jounior going to get money?)


----------



## samson (16 January 2007)

Jrowl said:
			
		

> It's probably because they will have to do a placement soon (where else is a jounior going to get money?)




Raised $13m in Dec / Jan:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...dr&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=3

Check out 8 December   

And lansing, or hirelm, thestorm, paul, whatever your name is next.... plenty of switched on people in GDR.  It's more than doubled it's mc recently, so a pull-back is neither a concern or a surprise.


----------



## samsungdvd (27 January 2007)

Is this company the next BDG or BMO? I think so.


----------



## greenfs (10 September 2007)

Don't be fooled by the sp spike today as it was most probably trriggered by punters speculating off the back of the Garimpiero article in the Monday Age today.


----------



## Trader Paul (9 October 2007)

Hi folks,

GDR ... tipping today's trading halt will result in good news

           09102007 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related(???)

           23102007 ..... major negative cycle here

           08112007 ..... difficult cycle

           22112007 ..... minor cycle

2911-03122007 ..... difficult news expected

1212-24122007 ..... 3 significant and positive cycles here
                            and GDR should be BOOMING  !~!

           31122007 ..... minor cycle

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## So_Cynical (3 February 2008)

Got in at 0.25 last week...I reckon GDR have potential to see production 
in the not to far distant future.

Good reserves both open at depth...and they have a mill (off site)
last capital raising was at 0.42 so SP is way under that at the moment.


----------



## treefrog (3 February 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> Got in at 0.25 last week...I reckon GDR have potential to see production
> in the not to far distant future.
> 
> Good reserves both open at depth...and they have a mill (off site)
> last capital raising was at 0.42 so SP is way under that at the moment.




neat timing cynical one - 25c is a *very* strong S/R (support/resistance)level over the last three years


----------



## explod (5 February 2008)

treefrog said:


> neat timing cynical one - 25c is a *very* strong S/R (support/resistance)level over the last three years




Yep, held and bounced.   Of more import was the recent appointment of Shane Hart, an experienced miner as productions manager.   Recent announcment of other reshuffles indicates a move towards production.  

Spose I'm biased cause its just up the road from me but have had my eye on this a long time and recently back in.   It is deep but the grades are good and is much dryer due to drought than in its earlier days.   

Interesting to see expected progress this year.


----------



## explod (13 April 2008)

I like last weeks action which ended very strong in the last half hour Friday.  I expect a return to the 25 to 30 cent level in the next week or so.   We can then expect further strength later in the year as production plans come more into focus.   

The media release of 19th March indicates increasing resources with grades up to 29 gramms per tonne.   Some of it is deep but the logistical problems seem to be smoothing out with their idea of sideways mining into the hill interesting.


----------



## pb112 (26 April 2008)

From the March Quarter Activity Report:
Tubal Cain to be fast-tracked to production following exploration success.
Processing plant to be located at Southern Crown, near Tubal Cain.
Southern Crown to be fed from Tubal Cain/Eureka, for production of 100,000 plus pa au
Visible gold hits within four of the last seven holes.
A key driver of the expanded development approach was the continued success of in-fill drilling at Tubal Cain during the March Quarter, giving Goldstar additional confidence to fast-track development of this substantial deposit and valuable asset of the Company.

Looks like production may be happening sooner than most shareholders think going by the quarterly report.


----------



## explod (2 May 2008)

Like the look of the chart now, it has just hit .235 and it is running out of sellers.  No announcements today but as we know the last lot was good and the action towards production should be spelt out any time now. Is it good enough for the breakout thread yet?


----------



## dorevans (20 May 2008)

so mr pancake resigns and nobody says anything round here but was he pushed or did he jump and the share price goes down again just when i thought it was coming to life. does that mean he was a goody or a bady? does anybody know? was he part of the misterious world that gdr lives in or an alein? and another thing is why is the sp going down after good news about tubal cain or was'nt it good news after all??? that seems very strange to me and nobody talikng about it. everybody gone to sleep here?.. regards, doris


----------



## explod (20 May 2008)

pb112 said:


> From the March Quarter Activity Report:
> Tubal Cain to be fast-tracked to production following exploration success.
> Processing plant to be located at Southern Crown, near Tubal Cain.
> Southern Crown to be fed from Tubal Cain/Eureka, for production of 100,000 plus pa au
> ...




Yes he has moved off the Executive but still remains on the Board.  The more important news in February was the appointment of Shane Hart who comes with many years of mine operational and development experience.

Goldstar is just part of this sector's doldrums at the moment.   A lot of people got a bit too excited far too early.   On assay results, which have since improved and on the gold price which went a bit too high too quick.


----------



## Miner (22 May 2008)

Hi Folks
The recent discovery of drill result is really excellent
I have a hypothesis and would like to get contradicted

MIN acquired substantial holding at 14.5 cents recents
They are shrewed operator and very smart too, It is probably the deal they have struck for the forthcoming production phase and acquirement of stock, Remember MIN is also crusher supplier and makes life easier for GDR if they want to go quickly into production phase, 

So deal could be Chief Opn out of opn and let some one smarter take care of it, He remains in the board not to create havock

With 21 cents with such a good drill result this is a great opportunity I think.

What do you think experts ?


----------



## explod (23 May 2008)

Increase to resources announced this morning at 10.12am.  Up 20%.   With moves towards production later this year this is one to watch IMHO.   

I hold it.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 May 2008)

explod said:


> Increase to resources announced this morning at 10.12am.  Up 20%.   With moves towards production later this year this is one to watch IMHO.
> 
> I hold it.




Quote Todays ann:
_Goldstar Resources NL (ASX: GDR – “Goldstar”) is pleased to announce
the first JORC-Code compliant resource estimate for the Tubal Cain
Gold Project in Victoria, comprising a total Indicated and Inferred
Resource of 857,000 tonnes at 9.9g/t Au for 274,000 ounces._

http://www.goldstarnl.com.au/pdf/ASX Release_TCResource 23 05 08 MP _2_.pdf

Not to bad for a first JORC resource, considering it only covers the top 500 
meters of the deposit...when u include Eureka its not that big a stretch of 
the imagination to think that GDR will end up with a near million Oz 
operation in the Tubal Cain/Eureka project area.

I Hold GDR


----------



## explod (13 August 2008)

Noticed Andrew King's (former CEO) Options excercisable at .35cents in September 09.  You can bet the share price will reach that figure in that period.

In his Super Fund too.

GDR looks good at 10 cents IMHO.  Got some more at .105 the other day.

Of course if they go down the gurgler only loses 1 cent a share.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 January 2009)

Administrators appointed....another explorer bites the dust

Hope u got out a while ago explod...notice u keep picking GDR in the monthly 
comps so have a feeling u didn't get out in time. 

I bailed back in Early June...didn't really like the resource estimate and the opportunity 
was there for a very small profit and took it...Yet another bullet dodged.

GL to those Holding.


----------



## explod (9 January 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Administrators appointed....another explorer bites the dust
> 
> Hope u got out a while ago explod...notice u keep picking GDR in the monthly
> comps so have a feeling u didn't get out in time.
> ...




Have been in and out of this one over the years.  Thought it would soon make a run so took up 100,000 at 5.2 cents but did not like the action a few days ago, appeared big player moving it to get out so let them go at 3.4 and very lucky to do so.   Never put much into small specs in fact sold SMB today as I have concerns for Macquaire now the way the overall financials are working out.   I have no shares at this time and damned pleased to be out.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 December 2009)

Goldstar Resources (GDR) is now known as Orion Gold (ORN).

For further discussion of this company please see the ORN thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18220

This thread has now been closed.


----------

